# 14x6 wheels



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Will 30-9-14 backs fit a 14-6 Itp wheel without any issues ?? I don't wanna take a change of breaking the bead or anything.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I had 30-9-14 zillas on 14x6 rims with no problems, you should fine.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Agreed, 30x9 definitely won't have bead issues on a 6" wide wheel. I know several people that have them on 7" wide wheels with no probs, 6" will be even less likely to bust a bead.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I ran them on 14x8 wheels with no issues.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool thanks


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Picked up some new wheels for the wheeler.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Got the wheels on it finally.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

They look good on it! I like the black wheels. 

To the Batcave!


----------

